# Cooking Forum... recipes



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Obviously there are a few guys that 'harvest' game with their slingshots.

Would it be worthwhile to have a forum dedicated to preparing and cooking game?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I am personally not a cook, but It was be interesting to me. I know Old Miser is a fantastic baker. I feel the Forum is a great way to have conversations with other members. Besides I love to eat


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Ghosts's swamp cabbage stuffed Gar - or Mikwak's Rabbit stew... I'm not one for hunting (in my current situation that is), but think it could be an interesting breeding ground for a few reasons. The culinary side, which I think would be very cool (I like food... a lot) - but also preparation of game (or foraged veg.) for the pot.

I think there are a large number of younger hunters with accessibility to slingshots (and Youtube) are taking game without much practical hunting knowledge. How to clean a squirrel... how to cook it... What recipe's work great... Should it be soaked in vinegar for at least an hour before baking - good wrapped in bacon and grilled?

This could help promote and preserve, to some extent, responsible practical hunting practice.

And seeing MW"s got his groove back I'm expecting to see his Pigeon pie as the first offering.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Rule #1: Everything is better on the Grill

Rule #2: When anyone asks what the secret ingredient is, the answer is always bacon.

When in doubt, wrap it and grill it, low & slow over lump charcoal. I'd consider myself a pretty good bbq, smoker, pit guy, so I'd be interested in some recipes.

I don't hunt or eat game but I'm guessing most could be applied to chicken, lamb or beef.


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Sounds great to me. Roast Pigeon anyone?

winnie


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Cooking thread is great. Let's see how it goes. If there's enough interest the Admins may create a Forum for us. In the meantime, this fits better in the Hunting Forum, so I'm moving it there.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Sounds like it would certainly be a wonderful resource! I'm hungry for it already! (Pun intended)


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Can't believe that I missed this thread. Heck yeah Im in. I love huntn cookin and especially eatn! So Matt, you want us to just start posting recipes or prep how to's??


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - get stuck in... pun intended.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Well then, I have a request for the best way to prepare and cook rattlesnake. I seem to be coming across them fairly often this summer. I have tried just straight-out cooking it cut up in a pan with butter and seasoning, but the end result was rather tough and chewy. I think it needed to be cooked a little slower and by a different method.

Any ideas, recipes?


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

I've had some pretty great Snake jerky. I guess it takes pretty well to the process? I say give it a go!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I've heard of snake being ground and used to make fritters from. Maybe it'll make a great burger?


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

Sausages maybe


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey guys, where are the recipes? Here's one that tastes similar to Jimmy Dean's Sage Breakfast Sausage.

1 pound ground venison
1 pounds ground feral pig
2 teaspoons dried sage
2 teaspoons salt
1 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon dried marjoram
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1/8 teaspoon crushed red pepper flakes
1 pinch ground cloves

Enjoy.

*OK, I realize it may be a bit difficult to take deer and wild pig with a slingshot, but we have to start somewhere.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

HtH - thats a nice recipe - Does the feral pig contain enough fat to balance the venison? Warthog is very dry, almost no fat - so tend to think of feral pig as being similar.

Should be good tasting.

You tried adding dried apricot and roasted crushed coriander seeds to that?

I'll see if I can find our 400 year-old-secret-family-traditional-sausage recipe (or have a chat to my father-in-law)


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Please do.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Squirrel or rabbit can be substituted for chicken in your favorite Chicken and Dumplings recipe.


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

My grandfather thought me this one
1 wild duck
1cup of water 
1 cup of whit wine 
Stick that in a big pot
With some carrot potatoes and onions
Let it simmer on the stove till the meat pulls away from the bone

Eat it hot and whole or pull it apart and stick it on a sandwich 
2468 dig in don't wait


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

mattwalt said:


> HtH - thats a nice recipe - Does the feral pig contain enough fat to balance the venison? Warthog is very dry, almost no fat - so tend to think of feral pig as being similar.
> 
> Should be good tasting.
> 
> ...


It depends on the pig, but it wouldn't hurt to add some fatback to the wild pork.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

South African Traditional Boerewors (Farmer's Sausage)

This his a great versatile sausage. You can also play with the flavours - add cheese / herbs / chilli / ginger / garlic / onion / dried fruit (We usually add some onion and ginger) etc. Just as good as a hot dog as part of a main meal.

It also can be dried like biltong or Jerky (great with beer)


- 2 kg (4.5 lb) Venison (or red meat (or blend) of your choice - beef / mutton)
- 1 kg (2.25 lb) lean pork
- 500 Grams (1.125 lb) spek (bacon fat) You can add a little more.
- 2 table spoons sea salt
- 1 teaspoon ground black pepper
- 1 tablespoon whole coriander seeds
- 1/4 teaspoon ground cloves
- 1/2 teaspoon nutmeg powder
- 1/2 cup brown vinegar (or red wine)
- Thick (or medium) sausage casings

Cube all the meat (thumb size)
Roast the coriander seeds in a dry frying pan (keep stirring) until it browns. Crush the seeds (Mortar and pestle - spoon in a bowl works fine).
Mix the ingredients together.
Rough grind through a mincer.
Stuff your sausage casings.
Leave to rest for at least 2 hours before cooking.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Thank you, Mattwalt.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

I like cooking any small game with a Chicken Cacciatore recipe just replace the chicken with your game meat .
Sprinkle the chicken pieces with 1 teaspoon of each salt and pepper. Dredge the chicken pieces in the flour to coat lightly.

In a large heavy saute pan, heat the oil over a medium-high flame. Add the chicken pieces to the pan and saute just until brown, about 5 minutes per side. If all the chicken does not fit in the pan, saute it in 2 batches. Transfer the chicken to a plate and set aside. Add the bell pepper, onion and garlic to the same pan and saute over medium heat until the onion is tender, about 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper. Add the wine and simmer until reduced by half, about 3 minutes. Add the tomatoes with their juice, broth, capers and oregano. Return the chicken pieces to the pan and turn them to coat in the sauce. Bring the sauce to a simmer. Continue simmering over medium-low heat until the chicken is just cooked through, about 30 minutes for the breast pieces, and 20 minutes for the thighs.

Using tongs, transfer the chicken to a platter. If necessary, boil the sauce until it thickens slightly, about 3 minutes. Spoon off any excess fat from atop the sauce. Spoon the sauce over the chicken, then sprinkle with the basil and serve.

2 teaspoons salt, plus more to taste1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, plus more to taste1/2 cup all purpose flour, for dredging3 tablespoons olive oil1 large red bell pepper, chopped1 onion, chopped3 garlic cloves, finely chopped3/4 cup dry white wine1 ( 28-ounce) can diced tomatoes with juice3/4 cup reduced-sodium chicken broth3 tablespoons drained capers1 1/2 teaspoons dried oregano leaves1/4 cup coarsely chopped fresh basil leaves


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice one Romanljc - definitely going to be making that!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm not sure how much small game you'd need, but a smoked fatty is always an option. If you don't use the game for the outside sausage casing, it can be spread in the layering.

They come out great every time.

Spread out your ground meat (sausage, beef, mix, game, rabbit, squirrel, whatever I guess). I use a large ziplock, press it and then cut the sides.










Spread out some filling and cheese. You can add more shredded cooked meat here too, just don't overstuff it.










Use the ziplock to roll it up and seal the ends by pinching it so the cheese and toppings stay in.










Wrap and refrigerate until cook time. Smoke over charcoal or lump and wood (my preference) at 250* or so, about 90min until you hit a min meat temp of 160*, take it to 180* to render out more fat. I do reverse sear, so low and slow, remove and baste with BBQ sauce, jack up heat and crisp it up before serving.










Can be served as a meat dish, on a bun like a burger, for breakfast with an egg, very versatile and can use pretty much any vegetable or ingredients you throw in it. We always pre-sautee the vegetables to make sure they aren't to crispy when serving. If you want to get fancy, wrap the entire log in a bacon weave.


----------

